# Chicken and beef hearts



## Dejavu

I have just started adding both chicken and beef hearts to my dogs menu, but I remember reading they were richer than other muscle meat.

How much of them should I give them? 

So far I have only given them: one chicken heart to my mini Poodle and two to each of the GSDs, with the rest of their meal of course, and just a little bit of beef heart.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

My dogs regularly get a full meal of beef or pork heart. It's not richer than other muscle meat.


----------



## Dejavu

Thanks so much, Lauri!

It's good to know, better to be safe than giving my dogs diarrhea, lol.


----------



## DeeMcB

Ditto. I've noticed no difference between a heart meal and other muscle meat meals.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Dejavu said:


> I have just started adding both chicken and beef hearts to my dogs menu, but I remember reading they were richer than other muscle meat.
> 
> How much of them should I give them?
> 
> So far I have only given them: one chicken heart to my mini Poodle and two to each of the GSDs, with the rest of their meal of course, and just a little bit of beef heart.


I don't currently have a source for pork heart, but I feed chicken, beef or turkey hearts. I've never had a problem, and I serve them as full meals. What IS a rich mix is organ meat - things like liver and kidney. That should be served in smaller portions (about 2-3% of the total diet.)
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## iglinska1

Im also interested in introducing some meats, should they be cooked or heated up for a few seconds or is raw okay?


----------



## Dejavu

Thanks for your responses!

*Anja1Blue*, I don't even remember where I read that heart was richer than other muscle meats, but I'm definitely glad that you all clarified that it isn't. 

*iglinska1*, are you feeding your dog raw? I follow the Prey Model diet and all the meat, organs and bones I give my dogs are raw.
If you don't feed raw, you may want to read more about it, this subforum is great for that! Good luck!


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I don't know about hearts being "richer" but I will tell you that on the rare occasion that I pay for the Beef Heart ( expensive for some reason anymore), my dogs go ballistic. They KNOW! They circle, Cullen will put his paws on the counter and lay his head down and watch me cut it, and whine the whole time.. they LOVE it!


----------



## Dejavu

My dogs love it too! They don't go as crazy as yours, but they do eat it before the rest of their meal.

I feel lucky, beef heart is pretty cheap here, just as liver and kidney.


----------



## aubie

I love turkey hearts, makes serving the proportions so easy! 

And there's nothing like spending an hour whacking up peices of beef heart and dividing it up!! That reminds me, it's been a while, I need to get them some beef heart!


----------



## iglinska1

Thanks for the reply, Im feeding her TOTW, would looove to feed her a RAW diet which I have been reading about, but at the moment its imposible, but I would like to introduce her to some Raw foods in her diet, some hearts and gizzards here and here, as a treat. I gave her a heart yesterday and she loved it. Shes 11 months old, what kinda of RAW treats would you recommend?



Dejavu said:


> Thanks for your responses!
> 
> 
> *iglinska1*, are you feeding your dog raw? I follow the Prey Model diet and all the meat, organs and bones I give my dogs are raw.
> If you don't feed raw, you may want to read more about it, this subforum is great for that! Good luck!


----------



## aubie

Watch out! That's how I started to the dark side-- aka raw diet!! 

I began with some a chicken drumstick or wing as an after dinner treat....then chicken gizzards, pork neck bones, etc...then it became chicken quarters for dinner....then it became breakfast...then I had a freezer full of meat!! :rofl:


----------

